# case Recommendation



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello there,
how are you ppl?
i need a Recommendation about buying a new case i am looking for something in a mid price with heavy air cooling like antec 900,should i get it or there's something better with near price?
thanks!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

antec 900 or thermaltake armor w/ 250mm fan are the 2 large-case favorites.


----------



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

i think i am going for the antec 
thanks for the help!
thread may be closed now!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you seen the nxzt?

I have the antec 900 and I like it a lot but this nxzt is really good and is heavily cooled with 6 fans (4 x 120mm and 2 x 140mm)

NXZT case
before rebate $109
after rebate $ 79
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

That case does look pretty nice. All those fans.... 

Valdeam


----------



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

hey guys,i am glad there's a good window of time before buying it so i wouldnt mind to take your advice's and think about something new thanks!
currently looking at the NXZT thx mates


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This one is very cool looking but not as functional(cool wise) as the NXZT case I mentioned before

$84
Sunbeam AC-9B-HUVB Blue Clear Acrylic
3 x 120mm fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166032

this one is pretty cheap
$59
2x 120mm, 1 x 180mm fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811162045

Full tower case
APEVIA X-JUPITER S-Type X-JUPITERS-BK Black
$159
3 x 120mm fans
1 x 250mm fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144203


----------



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> This one is very cool looking but not as functional(cool wise) as the NXZT case I mentioned before
> 
> $84
> Sunbeam AC-9B-HUVB Blue Clear Acrylic
> ...


hey thank you again  and you thing nthese three cases available in israel?
thanks and right now i am locked on the nzxt case better than antec 900!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Israel eh?
I don't know? 
I'm gonna google it right now

I found this site but it doesn't carry nxzt cases only the antec 900 here
http://www.logicpc.co.il/eng/itdetail.aspx?icom=9712

try ebay too
found it here
http://cgi.ebay.com/NZXT-TEMPEST-CRAFTED-SERIE-ATX-COMPUTER-GAMING-CASE-NEW_W0QQitemZ250345575812QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_PC_Cases_Towers?hash=item250345575812&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A4|294%3A50

since that link didn't work this is the user whos selling the exact case you want
http://myworld.ebay.com/atca168/


----------



## thegodfathertam (Dec 17, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Israel eh?
> I don't know?
> I'm gonna google it right now
> 
> ...


hello there,thank you very much and listen i added new post in the building thread about my WHOLE new system and i am thinking of the 1200antec 
here's the link 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...ideas-achanged-help-on-my-new-rig-325867.html
n thanks


----------

